# Old Barns



## smoke665 (Nov 20, 2016)

People and old barns are a lot alike. Over the years we both turn silver gray, and even lean a little, but as the years pass the hard sun, the dry spells and the stormy seasons build a beauty within that nothing else can produce.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2016)

Too contrasty for me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2016)

Have you got any shots of some new barns?  

Ok, so as far as C&C goes, I guess on this one I'm not a fan - all the electrical wires running back and forth in front just really don't fit well with the antique barn in the back.  Maybe shooting from a different perspective where the wires weren't so prominent may have helped..


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 23, 2016)

All the electrical wires and poles more or less make a mess of this photo.  HOWEVER!     If you can get back to that location try to set up far left that should eliminate most of the wires and also get a better angle on that old tractor in the barn.   Contrasty yes, but that is a taste thing really as your dynamic range is quite good in this I think.   Might turn out to be a good thing to maybe spend a day hanging around and watching the shadows on the barn, and things.
 my 2 ½ ¢ worth anyways.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2016)

Not everyone's ideal I'm sure. Unfortunately I came up on this on a narrow two lane road with no shoulders. Actually had to shoot it from a neighbors drive way, and hope they didn't shoot me (there are places back in the mountains where they don't like strangers). Considering this was a still very much a "working old barn" and not an "antique barn", the power lines were a part of the environment. Sun was really bright. Didn't like the color version at all.

This shot was an experiment/learning exercise, to test the dynamic range of a Pixel Shift image. The raw file was first processed in PU5, with motion shift correction, converted to a TIFF. Then further processed in PS with an HDR action applied. This was the first time I've utilized Pixel Shift on a B&W image, and think it warrants more exploration.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 23, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Not everyone's ideal I'm sure. Unfortunately I came up on this on a narrow two lane road with no shoulders. Actually had to shoot it from a neighbors drive way, and hope they didn't shoot me (there are places back in the mountains where they don't like strangers). Considering this was a still very much a "working old barn" and not an "antique barn", the power lines were a part of the environment. Sun was really bright. Didn't like the color version at all.
> 
> This shot was an experiment/learning exercise, to test the dynamic range of a Pixel Shift image. The raw file was first processed in PU5, with motion shift correction, converted to a TIFF. Then further processed in PS with an HDR action applied. This was the first time I've utilized Pixel Shift on a B&W image, and think it warrants more exploration.



Boy do I understand what you mean about the 'natives' and strangers in that region! 

Have you installed the NIK Collection (it's free now)   the SilverFX module is a very  very good BW filter. (works in LR, PS, and PS Elements)


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> All the electrical wires and poles more or less make a mess of this photo.



Without the benefit of a chain saw, to cut down some poles there just wasn't much to be done. To the right was a trailer that some of the lines go to. On the left was another pole and lines, you can see the poles behind the barn. Not sure which came first the lines or the barn!!


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 23, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > All the electrical wires and poles more or less make a mess of this photo.
> ...




That style of lumber and construction pre-dates electrical power quite a few years.  REA (Rural Electrification Agency) brought electricity to rural areas, and was a Depression era thing,  that barn looks to be built many years before that.  imo anyways.
....or it was built from a home sawmill setup.  Something not uncommon a few decades ago.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Boy do I understand what you mean about the 'natives' and strangers in that region!
> 
> Have you installed the NIK Collection (it's free now) the SilverFX module is a very very good BW filter. (works in LR, PS, and PS Elements)



See you've had an encounter or two as well. LOL Looking to buy some "remote" property on the NC/TN line one time. Drove till the blacktop turned to gravel. Then drove several more miles till the gravel turned to a dirt track. Another couple of miles brought us to a dead end in someone's yard. The resident was not happy, as evidenced by the shotgun pointed in my direction. Found reverse real fast! 

The action used is one modified from a free download from PhotographyPla. More of a sharpening/HDR combination. I've looked at the NIK collection before.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 23, 2016)

Would love to see the car inside that barn!  The front grill looks intriguing.  The wires don't bother me but it does look a bit yellow on my monitor.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Would love to see the car inside that barn



It's a Ford, but not a car, a Ford Ferguson tractor. Not sure of the year. The yellow tint was a filter applied post trying to bring out the grain on the building a little better. I have it both with and without, can't really decide which I like better.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 23, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see the car inside that barn
> ...



since it is gray looking and closely resembles them, I would say it was a Ford 8N or 9N.   Super neat little tractors.   Had a 3-point hitch that was the cats meow!


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 23, 2016)

I agree about the wires and poles.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 23, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> View attachment 130746
> 
> I agree about the wires and poles.



NICE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 23, 2016)

@Desert Rose nice touch up, though I haven't decided what the destiny of the image will eventually be.


----------



## sarrasani (Nov 24, 2016)

essential and clear composition, I like it.  And I like also more that warm tuning.
Maybe a little prevalence of high tones/zones?
All the best,
sandro


----------



## JimMcClain (Nov 25, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Without the benefit of a chain saw, to cut down some poles there just wasn't much to be done. To the right was a trailer that some of the lines go to. On the left was another pole and lines, you can see the poles behind the barn. Not sure which came first the lines or the barn!!


I never let power lines and other distractions bother me much anymore. Photoshop has the tools and they are actually fairly easy to learn how to use. Here is a whole series of videos on the subject:


----------

